# Laurent`s 8 string



## msherman (Mar 4, 2008)

This one is getting close, so i figured I`d post it up.
30" scale
Black limba body
Ebony F/B
Lundgren M-8 pup w/ matching Limba cover


----------



## midian (Mar 4, 2008)

...beautiful work as always mike, highly impressing!


----------



## TimSE (Mar 4, 2008)

That is most good


----------



## Krunch (Mar 4, 2008)

I love your work.


----------



## Blexican (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy sheepshit! Amazing work, sir! \m/


----------



## drawnQ (Mar 4, 2008)

that guitar looks and will look amazing! especially after the wood pup cover is put on.

it'll be a sleeper!


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Infused1 (Mar 4, 2008)

That top is awesome, looks like cracked and mineral stained stone!


----------



## Hexer (Mar 4, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh yeeeaaaah!


----------



## Durero (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a gorgeous guitar!


----------



## Hcash (Mar 4, 2008)

When I'm looking at a Sherman... Erection.


----------



## skinhead (Mar 4, 2008)

Very nice guitar, Mike. As always 

Your guitars are like candies for fat kids like me


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 4, 2008)

holy cow, mike!

mike, holy cow!


----------



## yevetz (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll take two 


Amazing


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 5, 2008)

Does spalted maple always come out that dark or is it just because the customer wanted it so ?


----------



## Michael (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Mar 5, 2008)

GORGEOUS.. I wish I could make a guitar that looks that amazing...how much does one of those cost to make?


----------



## darren (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## darren (Mar 5, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Does spalted maple always come out that dark or is it just because the customer wanted it so ?



It's dark because it's not spalted maple. According to the first post, it's black limba (korina).


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 5, 2008)

Man I remember hearing about this over the phone months ago... I want to see the fretboard!  That's killer Mike, too cool man.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 5, 2008)

OMG that is awesome


----------



## AVH (Mar 5, 2008)

Just...wow.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 5, 2008)

Amazing.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow. That is absolutely beautiful. Nice work as always, Mike.


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 5, 2008)

i love the shape with them bevels, wow!!!
and wow the craftmanship. how much did this piece of work cost anyways?


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 5, 2008)

darren said:


> It's dark because it's not spalted maple. According to the first post, it's black limba (korina).



Sorry mate, I'm a bit rusty.


----------



## Ruins (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## JimboTheHobo (Mar 6, 2008)

*OMG*


----------



## Steve (Mar 6, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 7, 2008)

mike, does an extended scale length mean that you could fit more frets in and maintain the normal distance from bridge to neck pickup? (say enough for 28,29 frets)


----------



## Durero (Mar 7, 2008)

^ yes. Use this Reverse Fret Calculator to calculate how much extension you need.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks a lot... very useful tool...


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes it is indeed my new guitar,i' m so stoked with the result,thanx Mike for making my dream come true!!! you' re the man!!
Laurent


----------



## msherman (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you like it, Man Final coats went on yesterday. In your hands in two weeks.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 11, 2008)

for a moment there i made a fool of myself in front of myself... i saw Mike´s Avatar, and it says "location: Connecticut"... and so i thought "whoa, that´s kinda cool, i´ve mailed stuff to that location!"...

then i realized i´d just crossed my own path in my brain


----------



## Michael (Mar 11, 2008)

That is looking amazing.


----------



## El Caco (Mar 11, 2008)

Damn that looks incredible Mike.


----------



## Desecrated (Mar 11, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> for a moment there i made a fool of myself in front of myself... i saw Mike´s Avatar, and it says "location: Connecticut"... and so i thought "whoa, that´s kinda cool, i´ve mailed stuff to that location!"...
> 
> then i realized i´d just crossed my own path in my brain



*Long pause* 

*Breathing*

Then; 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Crucified (Mar 11, 2008)

the wood pickup cover is so ridiculously classy.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 11, 2008)

That is gorgeous


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks amazing


----------



## Ruins (Mar 11, 2008)

amazing, well done!


----------



## Scarpie (Mar 12, 2008)

that pickup wood cover IS amazing. but doesn't that affect the function or performance of the pickups? in any way at all?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2008)

No


----------



## msherman (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 7, 2008)

That's nice!


----------



## Durero (Apr 7, 2008)

That's just drool drool drool drool!

Beautiful!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 7, 2008)

That is hot


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 7, 2008)

The match between the figuring in the body and the control cover + pickup cover is amazing!


----------



## Michael (Apr 7, 2008)

I love the back of that neck.


----------



## msherman (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## larry (Apr 8, 2008)

mike. you're going to make me take out another loan.
i can smell it.  
either that or i can just buy the big bottle of jager 
and drown my sorrows.

were you serious about the sandra bernhardt inlays?
cuz i'd ask for 'em, if i were to buy a custom guitar
from you.

wonderful art as always mike. keep posting more pics. please.


----------



## -K4G- (Apr 8, 2008)

Sir your work are amazing as usual.


----------



## msherman (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments, Guys.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just checked the first post in the thread... that's probably the best LOOKING Lundgren ever!


----------



## msherman (Apr 9, 2008)

Here you go, Laurent. She`s done


----------



## darren (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## bostjan (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Adam (Apr 9, 2008)

Amazing product as always Mike


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Apr 10, 2008)

WHAT THE FFFFFFFFFFF............!!!!I m speechless,dude you are killing me.....ahahahahahaahah,THIS IS SSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAMAZING!!!!! COME TO DADDY LITTLE GIRL QUIIIIIIIICK!!!thanx so much Mike......MAN......pffffffiuuuuuuu


----------



## Drage (Apr 10, 2008)

HOLY MOTHER HELL!!!

I just creamed my pants.....


----------



## Durero (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn that's beautiful


----------



## msherman (Apr 10, 2008)

And now, something random....
















wait for it......

























more wood porn from my secret stash





















Had to do it

Laurent, all I`m going to say is....Black Limba + 30"scale + Lungren= MFW


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2008)

Beautiful stuff Mike.


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Apr 10, 2008)

dude it's just the beginning.......man, when i thought that this guitar was gonna be the last.....'guess not...hahahahha.....next mission a "les paul".....that YOU will make of course....'got a few ideas already....


----------



## El Caco (Apr 11, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me Mike, incredible.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 11, 2008)

msherman said:


> Here you go, Laurent. She`s done



Holy shit, that's awesome!


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 11, 2008)

that is a sick guitar mike


----------



## technomancer (Apr 11, 2008)

msherman said:


> Had to do it


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Apr 11, 2008)

Mike, you kept it super classy on this one, love it!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 22, 2008)

looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 22, 2008)

I'd personally have chosen a black bridge, but Im a whore black hardware!

Amazing work as always Mike


----------



## msherman (Apr 26, 2008)

Laurent,....it was great hanging with you, and Paul tonight
If you made that gig on time, you are some Metal Mofo`s


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Apr 26, 2008)

zomg that is a beast


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes Mike we made it,thanx to you(for showing us the way back..).....Was a real pleasure meeting you(and your family,friends) man,you are one cool TALENTED guy,the guitar is awsome, the attention to details is really impressive,clean, "simple",straight to the point and MEAN, the way i like 'em.Learning how to "handle" this beast is going to be a lot of fun, (i felt like a douche playing it a your house..., the transition from a 25.5" 6er to a 30" 8er can be tricky.......hahahahaahh ),again man thank you for everything,perfecttttttttttttt!!!!......gotta wrestle this biatch now!!!! .............SHERMANIZEEEEEEDDDD!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 27, 2008)

Man that thing looks killer with the carved top!


----------



## blackgecko (Apr 27, 2008)

Holy fucking sh*t how the hell did you do to match the covers ? ill get a salary increase in like three months, how much is something like that, can you do it for someone outsied US ?


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 27, 2008)

:spooge: Amazing!


----------



## adamgiroux (Apr 27, 2008)

this is definitely one of my favourite customs i've seen around here. congrats!


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Apr 28, 2008)

thanx guys,you've got ear this monster through my VHT....FRIGHTENING!!!(cant wait to try it with the soldano)tight and creamy low end, punchy mids,warm highs,sustains forever,makes my ribs shake like a xylophone,hahahah,so much fun to play,i found my sound!!!Mike does SERIOUS work!!!


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Apr 29, 2008)

Black limba is a hardwood...vibrates nicely and feels really solid.


----------



## msherman (Apr 30, 2008)

HAUCH said:


> Goddamn, that looks incredible!!!
> 
> I have a couple friends that are korina/limba fanatics. I always wondered when I'd see an ERG made of it. Are there any tolerance problems in some pieces of limba? Is some of it too soft to use for that kind of scale/tension?



Black Limba is quite stable. The soft "stories" you are referring to is spalting that occurs due to bug holes. Bugs & worms are very attracted to Black Limba, so it`s not uncommon to find boards riddled with insect infestation.

It`s a wonderful tone wood though.
The two 30" scale 8`s I have made with it have had the best string balance (sound wise) that I have heard out of an 8 in that scale
Black Limba is definately Baritone friendly


----------



## Evilfrenchy (Apr 30, 2008)

This monster has been my main player since i got it.....when i switched to my "standard 25.5" tonight,it felt/looked like a q tip.....hahahahaahha


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 30, 2008)

beautiful.


----------

